

Registration Now Open for Subversion Live Events - WANdiscoGeorge
http://www.wandisco.com/events/subversionlive2010

======
WANdiscoGeorge
Registration is now open for Subversion Live, a series of one day conferences
for developers, administrators and IT managers to be held at four locations in
the US and the UK in September. Each conference will feature live sessions
covering Subversion's future with the developers creating it, as well as
expert-led best practices workshops focused on getting the most out of using
Subversion.

During these one day sessions for developers, administrators and IT managers,
you'll find out what's coming next from the core Subversion developers
building it. You'll also spend time with experts who will show you how to get
the most out of Subversion, whether you're just planning your first migration,
or you've been using Subversion for years.

